# due feb 4th-nigerian dwarf - doe who has had larger litters



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Quinta has overall good conformation but is larger then most of my herd.. plan to retain a doeling.

Lukalah farm bz quinta VEEV 89 x violet's acres smooth criminal

Quinta is out of Lukalah farm hj sauthar rose'VEVE 89 and by CH pecan hollow zc bazinga VEE 90.
she was bred to Smooth criminal whos dam is GCH woodbridge farm spelling bee and by lil miss b haven bahgerah.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We need picies


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i actually dont have any good photos of her. She is a chamoisee, there is a yearling photo of her on lukalah farm website though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Current photos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She’s getting so big. She almost waddles. Plan on getting a photo and then hopefully you guys can guess how many 😀


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trips.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Photo today, last photo not too flattering but shows her udder development.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Quads!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Triplets


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

I see green grass and sunshine......mmmmm!

I'm calling twins. But they're both big does. 😁


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

When is she due?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

green grass but lots of mud......


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

she is due the 4th and have no idea how many days she normally goes... so that is day 145 for her and i have until the 8th off so hopefully she kids in that window of time.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

daisymay said:


> she is due the 4th and have no idea how many days she normally goes... so that is day 145 for her and i have until the 8th off so hopefully she kids in that window of time.


Be sure not to tell her how much time off you have because then she’ll wait for you to go back to work.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

im taking 4 days off per doe due so hopefully i wont have the sad result that i did last year about losing two kids due to work. now only if i could get a camera out in the barn so i wont have to get up so often..... anyone know of any that work in a metal building? the wifi almost makes it to the barn but my ipad doesnt work in the barn sadly


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

daisymay said:


> im taking 4 days off per doe due so hopefully i wont have the sad result that i did last year about losing two kids due to work. now only if i could get a camera out in the barn so i wont have to get up so often..... anyone know of any that work in a metal building? the wifi almost makes it to the barn but my ipad doesnt work in the barn sadly


Well my barn is metal but if there's a window or an eaves where you could stick a hello baby that has a good line of sight to the house they work.
With my schedule I'm done leaving it to chance. I give them some time, but in time for their due date on the ones I have to I use Dex and then lute.
I hope she kids early in your time off.
I don't have WiFi, but if you do the ones that work with that might be even better.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i wish i could do that but i would have to take every preg doe to the vet to get the dex,lute. they will not give me anything unless they seen that specific animal within the last year. That would be very expensive.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

quinta is getting more uncomfortable. she is "free ranging" with the blk prego doe that is due the following day but she cant keep up. she just stares and wishes she can follow. Being very prego is hard work! She does manage to walk just a bit faster in the evening when i put them in the pen and she gets her feed,but she is sounding like an out of shape person by the time she get to the pen.
less than a week to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

day 144. looks like she is starting to sink in a bit but udder is not full. supposed to be sunny the next four days so that is great! im guessing 5 because i never had that many before but has to be more the triplets in there unless they are huge.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Day 145 doesn’t look ready yet


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Well dang previous owner said closer to day 150…


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Day 147, I think, one ligament gone other almost. She’s over being this huge. She didn’t freak when I touched her udder so getting closer.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Just hanging out


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

No kids yet?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Nope, but ligaments are gone


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh my! I’m excited to see what she has!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I was sure hoping for day time but at least it’s some what warm out tonight.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

daisymay said:


> Nope, but ligaments are gone


Ohh okay. Definitely post pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Finally, quads started around 9 kidded around 1am, two boys are doing well and left with mom, they suckled a few times so hoping they will be good in the later morning, brought little girl in and the non responsive kid in, little girl ate well and is fiesty . Little other one is still alive under a hair dryer, not sure if it will make it, didn’t want to live much after the first few breathes for some reason, gave both some b complex and waiting for it to warm enough to drip some colostrum in mouth,


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

daisymay said:


> Finally, quads started around 9 kidded around 1am, two boys are doing well and left with mom, they suckled a few times so hoping they will be good in the later morning, brought little girl in and the non responsive kid in, little girl ate well and is fiesty . Little other one is still alive under a hair dryer, not sure if it will make it, didn’t want to live much after the first few breathes for some reason, gave both some b complex and waiting for it to warm enough to drip some colostrum in mouth,


Congrats. Hope everyone pulls through.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I hope they all pull through for you


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hope they all pull through! They sure are cute. 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Rooting for them, they are adorable.
🙏


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Oh my! I just want to reach through the screen and grab them up to snuggle. Hope that littlest one hangs in there.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Well crap, she had four more when I was in the house, thought she was done. I mean what doe has four more hiding After a few hours. They didn’t make it, I think she was too buisy with the two to clean the others off. So she had 8 total . 3 healthy one possibly might make it.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

daisymay said:


> Well crap, she had four more when I was in the house, thought she was done. I mean what doe has four more hiding After a few hours. They didn’t make it, I think she was too buisy with the two to clean the others off. So she had 8 total . 3 healthy one possibly might make it.


 oh my. Sorry they didn't make it.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

This week just isn’t going great, lost my favorite hen now this,but mom is doing great, starving but great


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh my gosh! 8 kids?! I hope the 3 make it for you

How big were the kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. A goat having 8 kids? I can't even imagine. I hope the 3 make it for you.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg 8 holy cow! I hope the ones make it for you!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

OMG! She had 8????!!!!! That’s crazy. 
I’m sorry you lost them though.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

My neighbor helped me tube feed so here is hoping. Yes 8 she didn’t believe it either. They weren’t tiny either. I would of thought she would of at least tried to clean them off but she must of been too tired.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Omg she wanted to stand and even was holding her head up! That is such a huge thing. Even peed so now hopefully she will poop soon.and suckled downed 3/4 an ounce, not sure her size but I think that was a lot,


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

2 brothers and sister doing well. Hopefully photos tomorrow if I don’t work,


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Little bottle baby had her first real milk poop… yay. And we are now on a regular bottle. Can stand for a few seconds and tail wags. Still on a heating pad turned to low and seems to be doing great. Mom had a whole quart of extra milk so plan to milk her again today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear they are doing ok. 

Wow, isn’t that a record having eight?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think to be the record they all have to survive? I could be wrong though. The record I know of right now is 7 live kids.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

All together, bottle baby standing left. Surviving kids


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

And just because she is adorable….


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! They are all very cute! 🥰🥰 And that little smile, 🥺


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That’s crazy!! So is that the new world record? I’m so sorry 4 didn’t make it, but the other four are adorable!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

WoW!! That is crazy. I looked back at your photos and she was very very preggo, but poor girl...she must be a trooper.

Little bottle baby is looking pretty good. His poor little crimped ears....I'm sure things were crowded. Eight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don’t know if they have to be alive for a record, but I do know, I report all in my records and when they get registered. 🤔


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Ya it would of been neat as they were all look good size.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i believe baby bottle doeling will make it!she even tried to hop, landed flat on her head but she tried.....getting her to steal moms milk twice a day and the rest on the bottle, mom doesnt want her, but it helps me out and she can hang out with other kids for a few minutes while i feed. mom doesnt attack her but just walks away so i can leave her with them for a bit. good thing i was planing on retaining a doeling.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Great news!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

alright named her- MBD farms high hopes. her dam was prego when i bought her. her sibling is also adorable happy girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good name choice.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Good news and a great name!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow is all I can say for her having 8 kids.. like oh my.. anyways I am really sorry u lost some of them but glad the others are up and healthy! They r super cute!!


----------

